# Big W 19L Pot out of stock?



## lukencode (14/3/14)

Looks like these pots are no longer being stocked, I have not been able to find one in a couple of locations. Whats the next best alternative for a cheap 20ish litre stainless pot?


----------



## Tahoose (14/3/14)

I only bought one a couple of weeks ago so that seems ods


----------



## lukencode (14/3/14)

Maybe just in QLD? I checked with someone in store - they said they were out of stock and not planning on ordering more.


----------



## idzy (14/3/14)

Also bought one last week


----------



## sandybits (14/3/14)

I got one yesterday, but in NSW. If they are going to stop stocking them I might shoot down and grab the other 2 on the shelf. Postage would be a killer if sending them to other brewers, though.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (14/3/14)

When you think about it, how many general households require a 19L stockpot lol

We home brewers have probably kept it going!

That said, I saw like 30 in my local BigW about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## earle (14/3/14)

Don't bother asking anybody anything at big w. They're never planning on ordering anything. They're just happy to be sent shit to put on the shelves.


----------



## thedragon (14/3/14)

Last time I looked - 2 weeks ago - the 19L pots were not available for order on the website. Didn't see any in stock at QV Melb either. Seems to be a store by store thing.


----------



## yum beer (14/3/14)

There's currently 187* of them at my local.



* number above may not be accurate.


----------



## Tahoose (15/3/14)

Jurt said:


> When you think about it, how many general households require a 19L stockpot lol
> 
> We home brewers have probably kept it going!
> 
> That said, I saw like 30 in my local BigW about 3 weeks ago..


Well consider that we are right in the peak of Tomato sauce season... maybe hundreds of households..


----------



## idzy (15/3/14)

thedragon said:


> Last time I looked - 2 weeks ago - the 19L pots were not available for order on the website. Didn't see any in stock at QV Melb either. Seems to be a store by store thing.


That is where I bought mine last week.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (15/3/14)

Tahoose said:


> Well consider that we are right in the peak of Tomato sauce season... maybe hundreds of households..


Hundreds compared to how many in the country. Viability for consistant sales would be pretty low I imagine..


----------



## Edak (15/3/14)

one word... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


I might have to go and get a couple for "just in case" purposes!


----------



## southcoastbrewer (15/3/14)

The pots were not very good quality to begin with... I believe that was the cause of them no longer being stocked. Truth be told, i have seen a few of these pots in various return bins... handles snapped and rusting... mine included... i kept the lids, told them they smashed and used them on my keggels.. LOL.. the lids just fit... with a bit of grinding to shave a bit of metal off the ring around the top of the keg...fits just fine


----------



## Edak (16/3/14)

No stock in Doncaster, box hill, forest hill. Bummer. What is a good replacement that is cheap.


----------



## dammag (16/3/14)

I've been chasing another BigW pot in SE QLD for the last few weeks and have had no luck. The website now just says "out of stock".

I've had a great run with mine. No rust, no handles falling off.(touch wood)

I suppose it's time to step up to full volume BIAB but I enjoy doing my stovetop brewing.


----------



## CoopsOz (16/3/14)

There is one left at Woden (Canberra) if anyone here needs one.


----------



## Natdene (16/3/14)

I looked at Chermside Brisbane today and all gone


----------



## ralphstralph (16/3/14)

even all gone in bunbury


----------



## zwitter (21/3/14)

I picked up 2 from Winston Hills in Sydney's north west last night.

Was at least one more on the shelf and the assistant did not know they were running them out?

Maybe we are creating the problem......

Zwitter


----------



## CoopsOz (21/3/14)

zwitter said:


> Maybe we are creating the problem......


  I have had the very same thought.


----------



## crowmanz (1/5/14)

When I was looking for one of these recently my local store (yeppoon) had none and Rockhampton store had a couple, was just at the local big w and they had about 10 on the shelf so they might be back in stock


----------



## Natdene (3/5/14)

Heaps in stock at Big W Taigum


----------



## Rurik (3/5/14)

earle said:


> Don't bother asking anybody anything at big w. They're never planning on ordering anything. They're just happy to be sent shit to put on the shelves.



Having worked for the company; Nobody orders anything that works in the shop. They ordering is done by the Auto Stocker supervisor who is usually not anywhere near the shop and may never have walked into it.


----------



## dammag (11/5/14)

They appear to be back in stock. The latest catalogue lists them and they are listed online as available.


----------



## Edak (11/5/14)

I went into bigw looking for them yesterday and no go, not even any space in the shelf for them anymore. This was ringwood.


----------



## Yob (11/5/14)

Interesting.. Glad I have a spare... Somewhere
.. That I have never used but bought in case I wanted to do decoctions.. One of these days I will... Surely


----------



## menoetes (12/5/14)

I just got one on Saturday in the Brisbane city store, I'm sure that they're still available through the website too. Call a few stores, I'm sure you'll find one. They should even be able to order one into your store if the staff there could be arsed...


----------



## Martrix (12/5/14)

Got them in lilydale big w


----------



## dammag (12/5/14)

They are in the latest catalogue starting this Wednesday so they might be re stocking them early this week.


----------



## superstock (13/5/14)

Picked up another one at midday from Big W Browns Plains. One left on the shelf. They are not against the wall with other pots but down one of the aisles.


----------



## doon (13/5/14)

There is shit loads at water gardens store. Just in a middle isle display heading towards pet area.


----------



## livetoride (25/5/14)

Use this to help find them for where you are, I myself cant get any in my location but like a Previous Poster said there's some in water gardens that's my closest store at 100kms. I would love to find another pot that's suitable I'm itching to get to my braumeister going 

https://www.bigw.com.au/home-garden/kitchen/cookware/pots-pans/bpnBIGW_0000000006395/smart-value-stock-pot-19-litres


----------



## superstock (23/7/14)

Was at Big W Browns Plains at lunchtime and they have 2 in stock.


----------



## thylacine (23/7/14)

Re: 'What's an alternative pot...'

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camp-and-Hike/Cooking/Stock-Pot-And-Deep-Basket (mine was on-sale for $79) 

After using a couple Big W 19L kettles for a couple years ( gas stove-top BIAB, 16L into fermenter), I recently bought the 30L as described in the URL above. In addition, I purchased a 2400 watt over-the side heating element which has been the bees knees! Why didn't I listen to proponents of OTS elements years ago...? The larger pot is easier for me. i.e. full volume , no spargeing and just one vessel.

Cheers


----------



## Tahoose (23/7/14)

Been following this thread for a while...

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77835-150-liter-stainless-stock-pots/

and while the main discussion topic is regarding 150ltr stockpots if you follow this link;

http://www.wayfair.com.au/Lins-Homewares-Deep-Stock-Pot-S216-LINS1275.html?refid[0]=GPAAU49-LIN1274_174439&refid[1]=LKS

you will find 30ltr stockpots for < $70 and 45ltr stockpots for <$80

Seriously considering buy one as a kettle and another to turn into a SS fermentor.


----------



## huez (16/8/14)

For all the costco members out there i was just at the one at crossroads nsw and they had stainless 22.7litre stock pots for $13. They were heavy based, quality of them was 10 times better then the big w ones


----------



## crowmanz (17/8/14)

Picked another 19L pot at big w on Friday so there are some still around


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/8/14)

Yeah same, I picked up one a few weeks ago and there were quite a few in the store I went too.


----------



## menoetes (17/8/14)

Got a pic Heuz?

I'm not a Cosco member myself but I know one or two people who are. It sounds promising...


----------



## huez (17/8/14)

menoetes said:


> Got a pic Heuz?
> 
> I'm not a Cosco member myself but I know one or two people who are. It sounds promising...


negative on the photo im afraid, mrs was at me for looking at pots again. First time i have seen them there, but this was the first time going to that costco. Stainless steel, sandwich base and stainless lid not glass


----------



## Yob (17/8/14)

Ringwood BigW still has plenty on the shelf, saw them this morning while getting bean bag beans for the glassware mail out


----------



## menoetes (18/8/14)

Too bad Huez but I know what you mean. Whenever I go looking at large pots SWMBO starts on at me too.

"You've got at least 3 big stock-pots at home already! Why are you ogling these ones?!"
"...but baby, these are bigger. I can fit more beer into them..."

I think she's just getting a bit jealous, some women don't like to see their men trading in something old but perfectly serviceable for something bigger, newer and shinier. We might get ideas... h34r:

Back on topic; Big W in Brisbanes CBD has stacks of 19lt pots, whereas Big W Mt Ommaney had none last time I checked. I find calling the store before heading in takes all to uncertainty out of the trip.


----------



## superstock (8/10/14)

Was at Big W, Browns Plains Qld yesterday, had about 10 on the shelf.


----------



## TheBlackAdder (8/10/14)

I think I have seen the 19L at Kmart now for the same price and it looks to be an identical pot

That said, I _may _have actually been in a bigW...theyre all starting to look alike nowdays


----------



## blekk (8/10/14)

Capalaba big w had 10 or so a couple of weeks ago


----------



## moonhead (13/1/15)

I reckon these have been de-listed now. They no longer appear on their website, however you can still see them on some weird "admin" page - 

https://admin.bigw.com.au/home-garden/kitchen/cookware/pots-pans/bpnBIGW_0000000006395/smart-value-stock-pot-19-litres.jsp

The normal page just gives an error now - 

https://www.bigw.com.au/home-garden/kitchen/cookware/pots-pans/bpnBIGW_0000000006395/smart-value-stock-pot-19-litres

Are there any other options in this price range? I need one, not for a kettle, but for "other" purposes...


----------



## luggy (13/1/15)

I bought one a few weeks ago, there was plenty on the shelf. This was on the Sunshine Coast. Kmart have a 16L or so for the same amount of money I think


----------



## crowmanz (13/1/15)

They still have em, saw some on my visit to big w on the weekend. The website now only shows a limited number of things.


----------



## krausenhaus (19/1/15)

Big W Maribyrnong have eight or so on the shelves.


----------



## moonhead (19/1/15)

moonhead said:


> I reckon these have been de-listed now. They no longer appear on their website, however you can still see them on some weird "admin" page -
> 
> https://admin.bigw.com.au/home-garden/kitchen/cookware/pots-pans/bpnBIGW_0000000006395/smart-value-stock-pot-19-litres.jsp
> 
> ...





luggy said:


> I bought one a few weeks ago, there was plenty on the shelf. This was on the Sunshine Coast. Kmart have a 16L or so for the same amount of money I think





crowmanz said:


> They still have em, saw some on my visit to big w on the weekend. The website now only shows a limited number of things.





krausenhaus said:


> Big W Maribyrnong have eight or so on the shelves.



Yeah I managed to find some myself as well, Highpoint Big W seem to have a few.

Interesting that they now have glass lids, I seem to remember seeing them with metal lids in the past?

Also Big W's website it utter shite. It's like they've gone out of their way to make it useless. Is it so hard to just show a product listing and if a store has it in stock or not (hint, it isn't in this day and age!)?


----------



## Bazzab (20/1/15)

Hi all,

Was in BigW at Strathpine (4500) today and noted that they had about 6 on the shelf there an at $20.00 each.

Cheers
Bazza


----------

